# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Приходилось ли вам в жизни жертвовать чем-то серьезным?

## Irina

*Собственно приходилось ли вам в жизни жертвовать чем-то серьезным для блага других?
Если да, то чем?
Не жалели ли о своем поступке?
А это стоит того?*

----------


## Irina

Однажды пожертвовала огромной суммой ради помощи человеку. А он не только спасибо не сказал, но ещё и подставил капитально. Тысячу раз пожалела об этом поступке. Эта помощь и его не спасла и мне кучу неприятностей наделала. С тех пор часто вспоминаю фразу -  Кто людям помогает - тот тратит время зря, хорошими делами прославиться нельзя.

----------


## PatR!oT

надеюсь не придется ))))

----------

